# catchy sayings



## PTS (Feb 16, 2005)

We are woking on some lettering for no other reason than for fun, and I have been trying to think of something creative for the side of the boom truck. I am planning on putting somewhere discrete, and I would like to have it tasteful. However any idea is a good one tasteful or not.

A neighboring tree company has:

"We get high Legally"

Beings I am a full time cop besides running our company I thought that would be good but it is already taken.

A friend of mine thinks I should put "See Pigs really do Fly." I thought it was funny, but I don't think so. I have heard lots of others but thought I would see if anyone has a creative ideas.

Hoping to get some good Ideas


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 16, 2005)

What is the name of your company, a freind of mine owns Russ's Tree Service and he says "Trees are Russs!"

How about "you cannot top real tree work"

"expert tree care, you wont know we were there!"


----------



## PTS (Feb 16, 2005)

Our Company's Name is Palmer's Tree Services, LLC.

I really like the One about not knowing we were there. We really pride ourselves on the fact that, the only noticable thing is your tree is missing.


----------



## treeman82 (Feb 16, 2005)

Hows about a small black picture of a bandit?


----------



## mikecross23 (Feb 16, 2005)

There used to be a local tree biz named Eager Beaver here in N. Fla. His logo was a beaver, ha, imagine that.

Another random truck I saw said, "Don't get nervouse, call Scott's Tree Service."    

-Mike-


----------



## hobby climber (Feb 16, 2005)

How ya doing brother. If your looking for a "police" overtone with your biz you could try this: Paint the bucket pink,draw a face of a pig on one side & tail on the other and write "Pork Lift" on the boom! OR You could write "top Cop" on the boom. How about this: Paint black stripes on the bucket to resemble jail bars and on the boom write "Doing hard time in the bucket". All kidding aside, I'd go with your company name & phone number on the boom. Be safe out there!  HC


----------



## old dude (Feb 16, 2005)

*boom truck name*

how about: a cut above?


----------



## PTS (Feb 16, 2005)

I really don't care if it is a law enforcement theme, I just used them as a couple examples.


----------



## techdave (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi PTS, how about "Our business is BOOMING" or "In trees so tall our cuts top all" or "Palmers above means no worries below" or "Tree worries get calmer when you call Palmers" or "Call Palmer's Tree, get qualitee" or "Trimming up, or cutting down, Palmer's crew, best in town"


----------



## treechick (Feb 17, 2005)

techdave said:


> Hi PTS, how about "Our business is BOOMING"


>>> This one definitely gets my vote ! The rockers in the house might recognize this one ... "Here comes the BOOM!" 
how's 'bout "Always Within Reach" or "No Limb is Out of Reach of The Long Arm of the BOOM" or just "Johnny Long Arm" (our nickname for the law)


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 17, 2005)

Palmer Tree Service
Call us when you need a hand with your trees!


----------



## rb_in_va (Feb 17, 2005)

treechick said:


> The rockers in the house might recognize this one ... "Here comes the BOOM!"



How about this:

Click Click BOOM!

The tree owners probably wouldn't get it though.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 17, 2005)

rb_in_va said:


> The tree owners probably wouldn't get it though.



They may listen to the same music as you do, but for marketing tree work I would say it does not tie in.

I saw a "BigDog Tree Service" once, logo a big nasty bulldog. How is that relevant? A few others that play more towards the owners childish ego then attracting clientel


----------



## SteveBullman (Feb 17, 2005)

a local ariel company here has "satisfaction guaranteed with every erection"


----------



## Big A (Feb 17, 2005)

A company I used to work with had "Eastwood Tree Services get to the branches other firms can't reach" It certainly made an impact with the other Arb fellas around here!


----------



## Swannie (Feb 17, 2005)

How about something like,
PALMER TREE SERVICE
You will be calmer with PALMER, on time and courteous service!

Thats only if you an back up that promise  .


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Feb 17, 2005)

how about 'just do as i say and put the money in the bag and no one will get hurt'


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Feb 17, 2005)

Tattooed On You'r Head ..YOU CAN'T GET BETTER MARKETING THAN A TATTOO ON THE 'BONCE'..it make's everyone L :Eye: :Eye: K


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 17, 2005)

PTS said:


> Hoping to get some good Ideas



I say NO quippy one-liners. Be straight, and to the point. 

Palmer Tree Care


----------



## Al Smith (Feb 17, 2005)

There is a local stump grinder that say s"No stump,too plump"


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Feb 17, 2005)

you got to admit AL that line is pretty funny hahaha 'no stump too plump' i think it's the best one on here so far


----------



## Lawn Masters (Feb 18, 2005)

How about " we trim your trees not your wallet"?


----------



## P_woozel (Feb 18, 2005)

How about "Pig in a bucket 125.00/hr"


----------



## hobby climber (Feb 18, 2005)

Neighborhood watch??? :Eye: :Eye:


----------



## Stumper (Feb 18, 2005)

"Have boom,Will groom" sounds better than "Have bucket, will Muck it...". I'm not a fan of cutsey phrasing. A local glazier advertises that they'll "fix your panes" which is kinda cute but I can't remember which company it is  That is the problem with a lot of ad gimmicks-if they don't achieve name recognition they are pretty useless.
You can almost get a ryhme with "Palmers Tree Service-Your trees deserve us" That gives the name hook and is a good thought even if it isn't super "catchy".


----------



## Al Smith (Feb 18, 2005)

Not to get off the subject but there is an electrical contractor that has a slogan"Let us remove your shorts".Rather timely,I think  Oh,the guy with the stump buis.has made a ton of money,with his diesel powered grinder.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 18, 2005)

Stumper said:


> "Palmers Tree Service-Your trees deserve us"



And there ya go!


----------



## P_woozel (Feb 18, 2005)

I was thinking about this, and well dont take this wrong but if you do big deal your a cop  I've never met anybody in LE that could really work, I mean get things done in the feild, so do you like own the company as a way to make money or do you actually go out and produce? I wonder how many other cops are on the website? maybe we are being watched even more? Homeland bull???? is what I say.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 18, 2005)

Quick! Everybody flush yur stash!  

Hahahaaa!!!


----------



## newb (Feb 18, 2005)

On my card I have "A company you can trust in a shady business"


----------



## spacemule (Feb 18, 2005)

I've never liked rhyming, punned slogans. To me, they give an unprofessional appearance, similar to rhymes I've seen on bathroom walls.  The only one I've seen that made me smirk was a radiator repair shop sign. It read: "A good place to take a leak."


----------



## PTS (Feb 18, 2005)

P_woozel said:


> I was thinking about this, and well dont take this wrong but if you do big deal your a cop  I've never met anybody in LE that could really work, I mean get things done in the feild, so do you like own the company as a way to make money or do you actually go out and produce? I wonder how many other cops are on the website? maybe we are being watched even more? Homeland bull???? is what I say.



Not only do I own the company but I am also running it. I am up in the trees like everyone else. Can't make money being a cop so.... I call it my early retirement fund.

But now you have me curious, is there other cops on board here.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 18, 2005)

I know several local constabulary who do part time tree work, one of them owns a bar too.

i think it's because most of them are divoced too, they ahve too much time on their hands.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 18, 2005)

No, but I believe in law enforcement and I would probably pursued a career in it if it wasn't for this _one_ 'lil bad habit I have.


----------



## glens (Feb 18, 2005)

But you could always have the best stuff, Butch!

I've got a few LE types in the family, and I've got to say that my sister's husband (who wears several stripes and rides a desk now) is a dang'd hard worker.&nbsp; He's built half a dozen houses in the past 15 years or so, and I'm not talking about hiring the work done.

But I think the typical mental picture of "cops" is not un-earned.

Glen


----------



## jason j ladue (Feb 18, 2005)

a lopa, happy bday


----------



## hobby climber (Feb 18, 2005)

I don't care if a person carries a badge & whistle, union card, or climbing saddle & zubat... You have your good guys as well as your jerks in every profession. The only reason you hear about a "cop" messing up in the news is because it was something out of the ordinary(not the norm), thats what makes it news!!! Kinda like if you've been doing tree work for many years with no accidents, no one will pay you much attention unless you drop a 40' trunk thats 3' in diameter on to someones car. Call the papers, we've got a breaking story boys! To generalize PTS (or anyone for that matter) because he's a police officer or what ever would just be unfair. PTS comes to this site to ask for our advice, he gives us a little info about his backgrounding so we can better assist him. He's obviously proud of what he's done(cop/tree care serv.) and why shouldn't he be. His question to us was what to put on the side of his boom. I suggest his name & company phone number because nobody knows what it is. I think everyone here knows his police number is...#911. This applies to both..."Be Safe Out There"! :angel: HC


----------



## P_woozel (Feb 19, 2005)

I still like "Pigs in a bucket" :umpkin:


----------



## TreeMagazine (Feb 19, 2005)

"Put your limbs in our Palms!" Palmer's Tree Service


----------



## Stumper (Feb 19, 2005)

Maybe that should read-"Put Your limbs in our palms-Palmer Massage Servive"


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 19, 2005)

glens said:


> But you could always have the best stuff, Butch!
> 
> 
> 
> But I think the typical mental picture of "cops" is not un-earned.



Nowadays I think fo an oversized gymrat with a "high&tight" hairdoo


----------



## PTS (Feb 20, 2005)

My friend the other day made a comment "money doesn't grow on trees" so I responded to him, "it does if you own a tree company." Not necessarily a catchy saying but I thought it was funny.


----------



## Mike Barcaskey (Feb 20, 2005)

Al Smith, that's Turney Electric out of Beaver Falls.
I was going to post it till I sawe you do it
that's one of the best I've seen


I'd use
"What grows up, must come down"
but I'm not into cutting ever tree I see


----------



## woodshop (Feb 20, 2005)

Nothing to do with naming a tree work crane, but this thread made me think of the female doctor that delivered our third child, her husband was also a doctor, a podiatrist. They owned a small boat, and they named it "Puss & Boots". No joke... true story.


----------



## PTS (Feb 21, 2005)

Just as a follow up... I think we are going to officially use the sloggan Palmer's Tree Services... For all your tree and shrub care needs.

But I would still like to put a little saying on the bucket.


----------



## mikecross23 (Mar 17, 2005)

I wanna bring this old thread up again. I have been thinking about adding a one liner. Nothing large and obnoxious, but small, like an after thought. A customer of mine who is a college marketing professor came up with. . .
"Satisfied Customers... Our Best Advertising"

Another local tree service uses. . .
"Satisfied Customers Built Our Business"

I think these simple straight forward messages show confidence in work quality which potential clients want to see.

I'm going out of town tomorrow early morn. but am curious to see on Sunday when I return any new thoughts.

-Mike-


----------



## Stumped_4_Life (Mar 18, 2005)

Palmer's Tree Services "We Take pride in being the best" "A Satisfied Customer Speaks for its self" "Building a reputation not Resting on one"


----------



## Newfie (Mar 18, 2005)

PTS said:


> Can't make money being a cop so.... I call it my early retirement fund.




No work details? God, around these parts, cops can make 100G's easy just doing roadside details on their days off or during the day if they work the off shift. Although I do know a cop who climbs as a side job because he finds the detail stuff mind-numbing.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 18, 2005)

Newfie said:


> No work details? God, around these parts, cops can make 100G's easy just doing roadside details on their days off or during the day if they work the off shift. Although I do know a cop who climbs as a side job because he finds the detail stuff mind-numbing.



Have you ever heard of Manchester, IA? 

What he should have said is "being a smalltown cop". They don't even have an interstate to trap tourists on 

Eastcoast and Midwest are like different worlds, the population is so thin and gets thinner the farther west you go. I'd wager that South Boston has a greater population then his county.

When i was in the USMC, I had a roomie from ND. I'd always joke that Milwaukee's population was bigger then the whole of both Dakotas.


----------



## Stumped_4_Life (Mar 19, 2005)

what are you talking about Joke Jp Milwaukees population is bigger then both of the dakotas LOL.


----------



## jamie (Mar 19, 2005)

*sayings*

Arboriculture its a growing business (has that been mentioned)

we came we sawed

jamie


----------



## PTS (Mar 19, 2005)

Was told about a port-a-potie company's saying...

transporting yesterdays meals.


----------



## Menchhofer (Mar 19, 2005)

This does not refer to the tree business, but it is a good one. Read this on back of septic truck. "We're #1 in the #2 business".


----------



## ulk77more (Mar 21, 2005)

<p><i><b><font face="Arioso" color="#FF0000" size="5">Call the rest - Then call the Best</font></b></i></p>
<p><font color="#003399" face="ChevaraOutline">
Palmer Tree Service</font></p>
<p><b><font face="Palace Script" size="6" color="#339966">
We strive to new heights for your satisfaction</font></b></p>


----------



## Stumped_4_Life (Mar 21, 2005)

My companys saying is L.Mason Stump Removal Service "Stumped? Call us!"


----------



## iain (Mar 22, 2005)

Proffesional, Qualified, Insured & Curtious , works a treat , customers luck for that not the funny`s imo


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 22, 2005)

PTS said:


> Was told about a port-a-potie company's saying...
> 
> transporting yesterdays meals.



"what a differance a day makes!"


----------



## PTS (Mar 22, 2005)

Maybe it should say yesterdays meals on wheels!


----------



## Blake22 (Oct 10, 2005)

PTS said:


> Just as a follow up... I think we are going to officially use the sloggan Palmer's Tree Services... For all your tree and shrub care needs.
> 
> But I would still like to put a little saying on the bucket.



I know I'm a little tardy with my 2 cents but I'd put my phone number on there.

Also we have a parts house in town with night time numbers on the door & under the phone numbers it says "WE MAY DOSE BUT WE NEVER CLOSE".


----------



## Stumper (Oct 10, 2005)

Blake22 said:


> "WE MAY DOSE BUT WE NEVER CLOSE".




Yup , those misspelled slogans really make an impression.  (But I must confess I once had cards printed with a misspelled word-and it was my mistake on the submission-When they came back I wanted to gag.)


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 10, 2005)

Before you paint, read. It's helped a lot of folks. That's why there are a million copycats.


----------



## green leaf (Oct 10, 2005)

This may be more for a logger but I always liked them. These are the two bumper stickers on my brother-in-law's truck.
#1-Hug a logger, you will never go back to trees.

#2-Save a tree, wipe your a$$ with an owl.


----------



## fubar2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Trees? We"d like to stick this up yours. That ought to work on the boom.


----------



## PeteS (Oct 10, 2005)

My friend Jim Assante, owner of Assante Tree Experts just purchased a new 23 ton crane. He called me out to assist in a crane job and check out the new truck. A couple blocks away I caught a glimpse of the boom and rubbed my eyes to make sure that I was seeing correctly. Across the main boom in big red letters, THE ASSMAN. We've joked about it before but I never thought he could pull it off - classic Jimmy


----------



## Koa Man (Oct 11, 2005)

I just passed by a vaccum cleaner store that had a slogan.
"Our business sucks, but it's picking up." Though that was real good.

When I had a bucket truck I wanted to put one of the following on, but my wife said no.
"We get high daily." or "We get it up everyday."


----------



## fmueller (Oct 11, 2005)

Copper Topper
So hows the biz working out?


----------



## Lawnmowerboy48 (Oct 18, 2005)

This doesn't really pertain the tree industry but I just figured out a local towing companys slogan of "Support your local hooker"


----------



## 2Coilinveins (Oct 18, 2005)

"free Wood Chips"


----------



## 2Coilinveins (Oct 18, 2005)

That was supposed to be in all caps.


----------



## jamie (Oct 19, 2005)

not tree related but i saw a hairdressers called

'Curl up and Dye'

jamie


----------



## Bodean (Oct 20, 2005)

you water em, we slaughter em.
Boom, Boom, Boom,
The best crotches are wide open................
uh nevermind.


----------



## xander9727 (Oct 20, 2005)

I use the slogan "Tree work can be hazardous, hire an Arborist. The limbs you save may be your own!" on our website, letter head and business cards.


----------



## Dadatwins (Oct 20, 2005)

My old biz cards use to say "We do the jobs no one else will" 
With the current gas price, "we work for fuel" might not be to far off base.


----------



## Blake22 (Oct 30, 2005)

Plumber had a picture of a guy standing on a toilet & below it read-
MAN HIGH ON POT


----------



## PTS (Feb 5, 2007)

This is an old thread but I ran across one today that made me laugh so I thought I would share it with you.

On the back of a septic tanker truck:

Caution vehicle may be transporting political promises


----------



## JayD (Feb 6, 2007)

Palmer's Tree Service
" Where Quality Counts"

if this has been suggested already,sorry my puter is loading slow today so I skipped a couple of pages.


----------



## Munkee feet (Feb 6, 2007)

*slogans*

PTS...did you ever put anything on the bucket?? I kind of chuckled with "pork lift". Munkee feet


----------



## Thetreewisemen (Feb 6, 2007)

I saw a septic tank cleaning service who's catchprase was 'We're #1 at removing your #2's........made me grin. As for a tree slogan, I always liked 'Arborists do it off the ground'.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Feb 6, 2007)

How about Palmers Tree Service-Branch Office


----------



## treeman82 (Feb 6, 2007)

A couple that my friends and I have come across and use regularly.

1) "I know this work."
2) "Catch it, Duck, or Bleed."


----------



## Redbull (Feb 6, 2007)

We provide tree, landscape, and lawn services... Our slogan is "We're the green guys"

BTW, How you doin Kyle? Staying busy?


----------



## Blinky (Feb 7, 2007)

buzz sawyer said:


> How about Palmers Tree Service-Branch Office



Now THAT'S good!


----------



## Magnum783 (Feb 7, 2007)

buzz sawyer said:


> How about Palmers Tree Service-Branch Office



I agree that is the best one I have seen yet. Now don't anyone go bashing Iowa you all are just to niave to admitt that it is the best state in all of the fifty. That might just be my opinion seeing how that is my home.
Jared


----------



## JayD (Feb 9, 2007)

Palmer's Tree Service
"  A Cut Above The Rest"


----------



## kevinj (Feb 9, 2007)

PTS said:


> We are woking on some lettering for no other reason than for fun, and I have been trying to think of something creative for the side of the boom truck. I am planning on putting somewhere discrete, and I would like to have it tasteful. However any idea is a good one tasteful or not.
> 
> A neighboring tree company has:
> 
> ...




How about:

Hands down,
We're gone before you know it !


(Clean and Simple)


----------



## PTS (Feb 14, 2007)

Redbull said:


> We provide tree, landscape, and lawn services... Our slogan is "We're the green guys"
> 
> BTW, How you doin Kyle? Staying busy?



Yeah, doing mainly snow removal lately. We are getting in tree work in between snow falls but snow seems to be the only thing we are getting done. I'll give you a call.


----------



## dontbasap (Feb 16, 2007)

*I've got it !*

Your boom needs nothing more than " BRANCH MANAGER "


----------



## Shadow (Feb 17, 2007)

How about PALMERS TREE SERVICE, Branches all over the Country!

We have a Sod company here that advertizes "We just keep rollin a Lawn" I thought that was catchy.


----------



## Wismer (Feb 17, 2007)

Palmer's QualiTREE


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Feb 18, 2007)

Ouch! Those suggested punny slogans just ruined my appetite, and I was about to make up some pancakes and (vegan) sausage. My lady's gonna be po'd. Thanks guys!

My own slogan: "When you think that you will never see a sight as ugly as your tree---CALL US!"


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 18, 2007)

Sunrise Guy said:


> I was about to make up some pancakes and (vegan) sausage.



How do you make vegan pancakes? No egg, no dairy...


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 19, 2007)

*bad trees*

I would try bad trees, bad trees, who u gonna call, who u gonna
call before they fall on you! I'm not in advertisement though wish I 
was looking at my bills every month ha ha !!!!!:computer2:


----------



## 00chris85 (Feb 19, 2007)

as long as your not in ontario you can use mine...reached the end of your ladder call us..
Pauls Country Tree Service.


----------



## kevinj (Feb 19, 2007)

PTS said:


> Was told about a port-a-potie company's saying...
> 
> transporting yesterdays meals.



Another one like it,

"Your crap, is my bread and butter."

:jawdrop:


----------



## Ed Roland (Feb 21, 2007)

Yo, it's all wood!


----------



## spongygumz (Feb 21, 2007)

*Titles*

How about this lawn care company---- Mr. Mow-It-All


----------



## Ed Roland (Feb 21, 2007)

My card suggests:
"Protect your property values, be sure to hire an ISA certified arborist."


----------



## spongygumz (Feb 21, 2007)

*Phrases*

"You have to step in alot of number 2 before you get to number !"-Rodney Dangerfield in "Caddyshack"


----------

